

Show HN: I tried to build the ultimate Reddit gif viewer with Backbone.js - aith
http://hugegif.com

======
seventytwo
When I press "back" on my browser, it doesn't take me back. This is up there
in annoyances with people stopping their car in a merge lane, websites that
auto-play music, and people who speak exclusively with cliches.

This should be at the top of your list of bugs.

~~~
aith
Oops! Thats a bug with the first gif shown. Going to a subreddit will redirect
you to the first gif. Thanks for pointing it out

------
Gmo
It does not do anything when I click on the buttons, Firefox 27 on Windows 7.

~~~
actionscripted
Same here on 27.0.1 under OS X, even with the console open. No errors
reported. Works great in Chrome/Safari/Opera.

~~~
AceJohnny2
Doesn't work in Chrome Beta (33.0.1750.117) Ubuntu either.

------
Drexl
Some things I've noticed:

* Aspect ratio is ignored causing many images to be cropped.

* Some gifs go on so long that the screen blanks on mobile devices. Where do I tap to keep the screen alive?

* Social network sharing links?

* A feature to star gifs as I go along and then share them all at once to <insert network here> or save them would be nice.

------
kkl232
Pretty awesome! Gif size goes up really quickly based on length, image size,
dithering etc. So a lot of people reduce those so that their gifs are smaller
and can load quickly. So maybe a full-screen treatment is not the best idea!

~~~
Atroxide
Depends on the device.. This is perfect for phones.

------
darylfritz
I'd like a filter for items flagged as "nsfw"

This one was embarrassing:
[http://hugegif.com/#r/perfectloops/1ys9hb](http://hugegif.com/#r/perfectloops/1ys9hb)

------
robflynn
I dig it. It looks like linking to a specific image does not work:

[http://hugegif.com/#r/reactiongifs/1yxipe](http://hugegif.com/#r/reactiongifs/1yxipe)

~~~
aith
Strange that it's not consistent, ill fix it...
[http://hugegif.com/#r/gifs/1yya9h](http://hugegif.com/#r/gifs/1yya9h)

~~~
robflynn
I blame gremlins. I just squished a few of those myself. Great job on the
site.

------
bobykarot
some gifs are not properly resized :
[http://hugegif.com/#r/gifs/1yzv2t](http://hugegif.com/#r/gifs/1yzv2t) , we
can't see the full content ;)

edit: link to the original :
[https://24.media.tumblr.com/15521bbe61104a84cf9c3cc824de3ca9...](https://24.media.tumblr.com/15521bbe61104a84cf9c3cc824de3ca9/tumblr_n1lt6qA6AJ1rwnxnho1_400.gif)

------
pritambaral
Does it support gfycat (GIFs converted to HTML5 videos)?

~~~
aith
One of the next features is to use gfycat as default - Not sure if it works
with the browser extension at the moment

------
nikentic
I can't view the page on my Nexus 5. it's just a thin line of something!

~~~
aith
I seem get this effect while the image is loading. Are you using chrome or
native browser?

~~~
dublinben
I believe that chrome _is_ the native browser on the Nexus 5.

------
tokenizerrr
It just gives me "Not Found" when I press any of the subreddit buttons.

~~~
aith
Which OS/browser are you using?

------
lnlyplnt
this is awesome, but it would be really sick if there was a sidebar with the
list of posts in a given sub.

------
cadlacb
There goes the rest of my day.

